# Go-Devil of Utah?



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

I know the guy that was doing it retired. 

Did someone pick up his business? 

Or is he trying to still find someone?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have heard nothing about someone taking it over, but Val has stoped all but warranty work for now. I recieved a letter to that effect and he was selling his stock of parts and left over motors.


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

How do I get ahold of Val?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry, I can't seem to find his number right now, you might get it from GO-Devil. I have been meaning to call and see how he was doing; maybe I'll stop by his place as I don't live far from it.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Val retired from his day job last year and would like to sell his business so he and I can get to do MORE hunting. He has had a couple of inquireis about buying the business but nothing serious to this point. You can reach him at (801) 731-5605.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 14, 2007)

hey dubob be not sure mr richens wants any further calls remember he is getting out of go-devil, i would refer any questions to go-devil directly, he is quite over welmed trying to inventory his remaining stock so he can sell, what a sad loss...............


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I talked with Val this AM and he is okay with posting his phone number on this web site. If you have a SERIOUS interest in taking over his business, give him a call.


----------

